# Hydrocotyle tripartita not growing in high tech set up ?



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

snails seem like this plant!


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Not a single snail in my tank. Plus I have a 9" clown poach that ate the couple I tossed in a few months ago.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Any other ideas?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## .KeepItShrimple (Apr 27, 2013)

dry fert potassium can melt plants if drop directly onto leaves. mix with a portion of water before dosing maybe or u may have fishies that like to nips the roots off the stem.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I dissolve all dry ferts 100% prior to adding to the tank. So this issue still seems to be a mystery...maybe it is the fish nibbling?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Cavan (Tinanti) mentioned this plant as one he can never grow well, and I believe he has a high-tech setup. It grows like a weed for me, but I'm medium tech at best.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

In my experience, Hydrocotyle tripartita tends to melt when uprooted and replanted often for re-scaping (although for some odd reason this does not seem to be an issue when planting newly-pruned cuttings). It's best to leave it alone, and within couple of weeks the melted nodes will regrow with new offshoots. It also does not like strong currents.


----------



## zachawry (May 28, 2013)

I had a bunch of Hydrocotyle tripartite that was doing great. I trimmed it really closely and it just wouldn't grow back. My LFS guy here in Japan asked what my pH was, and I said it was 7.5. He gave me some pH-lowering solution and told me to keep it in below 7. Said this like it was the most obvious thing in the world for plant growth, though I know most here would disagree. 

After my pH went down to about 6.5, immediately the Hydrocotyle tripartite started growing back. Go figure.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

aqua-botanicae said:


> In my experience, Hydrocotyle tripartita tends to melt when uprooted and replanted often for re-scaping (although for some odd reason this does not seem to be an issue when planting newly-pruned cuttings). It's best to leave it alone, and within couple of weeks the melted nodes will regrow with new offshoots. It also does not like strong currents.


This. Let it grow and save the tips to replant.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Have you been messing with it? I just put in two very sparse clippings (less than 2") 10 days ago and it had tripled in size. Low tech with Metricide dosing. I would think the constant physical compacting many do to keep it low may affect growth and since I have very little, I'm letting mine grow.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I forgot to mention on this thread but I caught the culprit red handed (or mouthed). It was my dwarf gourami the whole time !!! I caught him munching the leaves off a couple times. Well he sadly died a couple weeks ago (looked like he either got sick or was just old). 

If anyone has some Hydrocotyle tripartita they'd like to donate for me to try again I'd love to try again and see. I've got some nice java moss cover rock that it would look beautiful mixed in.


----------



## BayazGouramiz (May 13, 2015)

jfynyson said:


> I forgot to mention on this thread but I caught the culprit red handed (or mouthed). It was my dwarf gourami the whole time !!! I caught him munching the leaves off a couple times. Well he sadly died a couple weeks ago (looked like he either got sick or was just old).
> 
> If anyone has some Hydrocotyle tripartita they'd like to donate for me to try again I'd love to try again and see. I've got some nice java moss cover rock that it would look beautiful mixed in.


Super old tread but w/e... Just an fyi for anyone who stumbles across this thread down the road. Dwarf Gouramis will tear this plant up. They love not only ripping it up for tests, but they actually like to eat it to. I had a 75g foreground of this stuff shredded by one Dwarf Gourami.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Description sounds like trace toxicity.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Please keep the thread on track.


----------



## amazahir (May 29, 2016)

I bought Hydrocotyle tripartita (SP Japan) with lush green leaves and stems. Planted them well in my 1 meter aquarium. Stopped the filter for 1 day to make them settle in the substrate.
Added Seachem Flourish Excel as an CO2 alternative.

Within two days, all my leaves either wilted or broke from the stems. It is giving a deserted look. Now only hair line roots are remaining in the tank.

Will they regrow? What was my mistake?

My other pot plants are ok.

I have Albinos, Tetra, Guppy, Platy, Danios fishes.

Thanks.


----------

